# Seiko Divers Metal Band



## jclowes (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a seiko divers watch with a rubber band, I would like a metal band as well, should I get a genuine one? any recomendations?

thank you


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

They suit a bracelet imho this is my 7002 on a Seiko oyster type


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

The Seiko Jubilee originals are ok, some of the third party offerings are certainly better (but a lot dearer).

I think most of the Seikos are either hollow centre link or folded link, good third party ones are solid stainless steel.

Google 'Yobokies' and check out his Anvil (aka 'lumpy'), Hammer (basically a Super-President) and Super Oyster bracelets.

There are a few eBay sellers doing solid bracelets too - WJEAN28 and TUNGCHOY (I think?).

btw - Which model diver do you have? (will govern how likely you are to get a bracelet with the correct end pieces)

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## jclowes (Aug 27, 2009)

I just thought the model was the number on the back. How do I find out the modle number then?

thank you


----------



## jclowes (Aug 27, 2009)

This is a photo off yobokies site. My seiko is pretty much the same as this one but below where it says"divers 200m" mine says "21 jewels" as well.

how do I get in contact with yobokies? Are his braclets recommended?

I like this one,it is the Super Oyster Evo S

thank you


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jclowes said:


> I just thought the model was the number on the back. How do I find out the model number then?





> Seiko Divers Metal Band *7S26-0020*


There are a few different versions of the 7S26-0020:






































They're usually better known (on watch forums) by their Seiko sales codes: SKX007J / SKX009J / SKX011J, etc.









Edit: So from your previous post, I assume yours must be one of the '007' variants. :grin:



jclowes said:


> how do I get in contact with yobokies? Are his braclets recommended?


Try googling 'Harold Yobokies'. :wink2: Highly recommended - and lots of other Diver modding goodies that he produces. :thumbsup:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Retronaut said:


> The Seiko Jubilee originals are ok, some of the third party offerings are certainly better (but a lot dearer).
> 
> I think most of the Seikos are either hollow centre link or folded link, good third party ones are solid stainless steel.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate - my mistake, failed to notice you had stated the exact model in the sub-heading! :to_become_senile:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi,buddy,

If you want original Seiko bracelet ,you should visit here:

....

Use the navigation menus and search for "Seiko", "bracelet" and you will have a plenty of various bracelets and rubber straps.They ship worldwide.

I hope I helped you...

Otherwise,I have jubilee bracelet on my SKX009K1.It costs about 30 USD,it has folded links and curved end links.It`s light and some kind of noisy,but it has retro charm.You can choose super jubilee(with solid links and curved end links),president one(solid links and curved end links) and many others.If you want different ones( no Seiko branded),you can search the ebay,or try here:

....

Good luck!


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> Hi,buddy,
> 
> If you want original Seiko bracelet ,you should visit here:
> 
> ...


I vote for the solid links...but, hey...what do I know...lol.


----------

